# My hands hurt!



## Waterblue (Jul 1, 2011)

Hello everyone,

I'm hoping you guys can offer a solution to my problem. 
I have the Bosch combo router. In general I find it very difficult to loosen. Sometimes the palms of my hands become very sore. I'm thinking the problem is a result of over tightening. However, I'm always hesitant to tighten in less because I'm afraid the bit will fly out. I wish there was a device I could build or buy to squeeze the wrenches together. Since I am a woman, I also wonder if the size of my hands in the problem. I've tried using a vise but that felt awkward, and I worry it will place uneven pressure on the collet and ruin the threading. Any suggestions would be appreciated!
Thanks in advance.

Kim


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Kim I have the same issue with all of the routers I own so it's not a Bosch issue. I think you hit the nail on the head with the "over tightening". That is not good for the bit or the collet either. But how much is too much? Router wrences are always those thin metal types, hard to grip and just plain hard on the hands. My solution was to dip them in hot glue at work and give them a "plastic" coating that is less slippery as well. You can buy commercial products that will do the same. The fast and cheap solution is to wrap then with electrical or duct tape. I prefer duct tape, less slippery then electrical tape. It gives them a bit of a cushion on the hands.
Most of my routers have a spindle lock so the collet can be tightened or loosened with one wrench, but I prefer the two wrench method. I get a better feel for how tight I am getting it. Once I have it snug, I use a light squeeze method on the two wrenches to lock it down. Not too much - the same method should work in reverse to loosen the bit.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Kim


----------



## Waterblue (Jul 1, 2011)

Hey, thanks a lot for the tape idea! I can't believe I didn't think of that.


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

The 2 wrench method with a squeeze is usually all that is needed


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

Waterblue said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I'm hoping you guys can offer a solution to my problem.
> I have the Bosch combo router. In general I find it very difficult to loosen. Sometimes the palms of my hands become very sore. I'm thinking the problem is a result of over tightening. However, I'm always hesitant to tighten in less because I'm afraid the bit will fly out. I wish there was a device I could build or buy to squeeze the wrenches together. Since I am a woman, I also wonder if the size of my hands in the problem. I've tried using a vise but that felt awkward, and I worry it will place uneven pressure on the collet and ruin the threading. Any suggestions would be appreciated!
> ...


I have a bosch and other router's. What i do is take the smaller of the wrehch and put it on the router shaft and let it rest on the router base and than take the other wrench and with both hand's move it to open up the collet . work's for me


----------



## annaatkins (Nov 30, 2011)

del schisler said:


> I have a bosch and other router's. What i do is take the smaller of the wrehch and put it on the router shaft and let it rest on the router base and than take the other wrench and with both hand's move it to open up the collet . work's for me


Nice to see there are other ladies around here and share the same problems.I'm rather new to the forum so nice to 'meet' you !


----------



## robersonjr (Dec 5, 2009)

The best solution is to install the quick change chuck found at whitesiderouterbits.com. This will eliminate the need to use the wrenches at all. Robbie


----------

